# Pistons #25th and #58th picks



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

With Milicic locked at the #2 spot, who will the Pistons take at #25 and #58?

Im sure that they will keep this years #25th pick instead of giving it to the Kings. So with that pick, if he is still available, does anyone think that they will take Aleksandar Pavlovic? and with the 58th pick does anyone think they will take Slavko Vranes (if hes available) ? 

these two can help the Pistons wit their problems at SF and at C and it would be good to keep them together. Plus with Rebraca already on the team and Milicic destined to be there, it would be the first team with 4 serbian players on it.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

The Pistons do need to go for a SF w/ the #25 pick. I do see them going int'l again, possibly picking Pavlovic or Cabarkapa. If Travis Outlaw is still available, I dunno if the Pistons would take a chance at him, but I'd like to see him on their team. All the Pistons really need from their SF is just to help w/ da scoring load, which they hardly got from any of their SFs dis year. 

There's really not much you can do w/ the #58 pick, but u can always pick an int'l player n have em stay overseas fer a couple of seasons. That's wats most likely gonna happen wit da Pistons.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

You could also pickup Charlie Villanueva if he stays in the draft. I believe he will be a star in the L.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

Detroit owes Sacramento either a 2003 or 2004 first round pick. My guess is that they give them that pick this year instead of next year, because #25 is pretty low. Of course, if Joe D. is blown away by whoever is on the board in the mid-twenties, he can always keep the pick. This is what happened last year with Tayshaun Prince. Joe D. was going to trade that pick but he couldn't believe Prince was still on the board (he was obviously really high on Prince, and all non-UK fans/grads can now see why). If he had traded that pick last year--if he had passed on Prince--then he would no longer owe a 2003/2004 first round pick, he would've fulfilled that obligation last summer.

It is so tough for any player to crack this team's nine-man rotation--it took Prince until the playoffs to do it--that it's hard to imagine why Joe D. wouldn't go ahead and trade the pick. But, again, if somebody he really REALLY likes is sitting there again, unpicked, then sure, he could use the pick.


----------



## bbendone (May 23, 2003)

*Josh Howard*

HELLO IS ANYONE OUT THERE!!! JOSH HOWARD WILL BE THE BEST PICK at #25 to fill their SF needs...international players arent all they are cracked up to be....


BUT Detroit needs to trade these picks!


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

*O yea..*

I forgot about Josh Howard.. He is a good player n would prolly fit in w/ da pistons..


----------



## DocBakk (Jan 3, 2003)

*second pick SF options*

If we can't trade someone away to get a SF these could be some later pick options. Josh Howard is an all-around good player that could provide the Pistons with a young SF option. Josh Powell I think will be a sleeper in this years draft. He's 6-10ish, very athletic, and an underrated shooter who can hit from NBA 3. Ndudi Ebi is a gamble but is told to have an all-around solid game, defensivly as well. I've only seen him in allstar games though.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

This is a deep enough draft by most accounts that there is a good chance a useful player will slip to #25. Does anyone know by when Detroit needs to decide whether or not to ship the pick to Sacramento? Do they need to know prior to the draft, or can they actually sit there and see who falls to them?

If they keep it, someone like Diaw or Cabarkapa might fall, adding depth at SF. They could also end up with a PG like Marcus Banks. They could take a chance on Kendrick Perkins or go for the nice role player in David West, either of whom could easily be around then, but they should feel pretty set going into the year with an interior rotation of Wallace, Milicic, Robinson and Okur. 

As for the #58 pick...maybe Bill Clinton or Jennifer Lopez, to fill a few more seats in the crowd?


----------



## fear the fro (May 28, 2003)

I read that Joe D. has to decide by June 10 whether or not to keep our actual pick. From what I've been hearing, it looks like he is leaning towards giving it to Sacramento.

I think that it would be smart to use at least one of those picks on a PG, especially since Chucky may be leaving and both Chauncey and Chucky were out for a significant number of games last season. I'd like either Chris Thomas at the 25 or Steve Blake at the 58 to become a back-up or a back-up back-up PG.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jericho</b>!
> This is a deep enough draft by most accounts that there is a good chance a useful player will slip to #25. Does anyone know by when Detroit needs to decide whether or not to ship the pick to Sacramento? Do they need to know prior to the draft, or can they actually sit there and see who falls to them?
> 
> If they keep it, someone like Diaw or Cabarkapa might fall, adding depth at SF. They could also end up with a PG like Marcus Banks. They could take a chance on Kendrick Perkins or go for the nice role player in David West, either of whom could easily be around then, but they should feel pretty set going into the year with an interior rotation of Wallace, Milicic, Robinson and Okur.
> ...


I believe that I read somewhere they need to tell sac town by june 10th


----------



## mercury (Apr 9, 2003)

Both Dumars and Carlisle have said that it's most likely Prince will be their starting SF next year...if they keep Corliss then SF is not a priority...The Pistons so far have only brought in PG's and SG's for tryouts...word is they're looking to upgrade the backup PG spot....as for the late 2nd rounder it will have to be a Euro player ...there isn't enough spots on the roster..they'll stash their acorns for later just like with Okur.


----------



## DocBakk (Jan 3, 2003)

*workouts?*

Who has the Pistons brought in for workouts so far? Does anyone know who else thier planning on working out?


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

I would presume Jerome Beasley has a work-out with the Pistons...


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

This is from yesterdays detroit news



> The Pistons will work out three more players today, all guards: 6-1 Troy Bell from Boston College, 6-6 Reese Gaines from Louisville, and 6-1 Marcus Hatten from St. John's.


Since our roster is already pretty deep I would bet that we send the pick to sac town this year.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Hatten could be had with the later 2nd round pick. A good replacement for Chucky Atkins should he decide to leave...


----------



## bananas (Apr 20, 2003)

keep the 25th pick and draft a raw euro prospect that can stay overseas for one or two years while detroits roster thins down some in 04'. though they are working out guards like gaines and bell, so maybe there is a trade involving atkins down the line? who knows, his salary is rather high for such a streaky shooter and non-passing point guard. i would like to see the 25th pick be one of the international scouts picks with a potential sleeper euro but i would also be happy to see a young pg come in and atkins along with his salary out the door.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

My gut tells me they'll keep the #25 pick and take a point guard. Some decent prospects will still be on the board. But c'mon, guys, the 58th pick is a throwaway. Can anyone find a case where the last player in any draft stuck in the league?


----------



## LionsFan01 (Aug 7, 2002)

There's no doubt in my mind that the Pistons will send the #25 pick to Sacramento. They should draft Melo or Darko with the #2 pick and at #58, maybe Steve Blake or Marcus Hatten depending on who's left.


----------



## mrfrodo (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jericho</b>!
> My gut tells me they'll keep the #25 pick and take a point guard. Some decent prospects will still be on the board. But c'mon, guys, the 58th pick is a throwaway. Can anyone find a case where the last player in any draft stuck in the league?


Wasn't Manu Ginobili #57?


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jericho</b>!
> But c'mon, guys, the 58th pick is a throwaway. Can anyone find a case where the last player in any draft stuck in the league?


seadle threat (sp?) was like 129 pick in 6th round. played very well for seattle and lakers


----------



## Jmmy_James (May 29, 2003)

I am thinking that, because of the depth of this draft in 3rd tier players, that Joe keeps the pick, and takes either a Euro to stash away (think Diaw, Khyrapa or maybe even Anderson V.), a hike-schooler (Perkins, Lang, or Charlie V.), or perhaps a backup PG (I would love to see Atkins gone). Realisticly Detroits pick next year should be not be better than 20 next season, so you should really take a chance and keep it. It's a small risk, but I would lean toward the Eurostash method.

As far as their last pick, this draft is one that may produce a decent player (down the road anyway) at that spot. I would be thinking high-risk, high-reward with that pick. Again maybe a decent Euro slips and then gets stashed.


----------



## Jmmy_James (May 29, 2003)

Also, from the late picks that produce category, it was just two years ago that Detroit got Memo. 2nd rounders can be valuable in the right GM's hands.


----------

